# Got Our New 2010 210rs



## striddle (Mar 31, 2009)

We brought it home last night (about 4hr drive) from Holman! Everyone at the dealer was so nice and accomodating. I have never been treated that nice when I bought a car! Thanks to Jamie, Eddie, Roy all involved! It is the first time I have towed a TT and everything went great! We had 20-30MPH crosswinds but the sway control worked perfectly. The only issue I had was backing it into the driveway. Had to take down the basketball hoop but we got it in. Cody and I camped in it last night! He was very excited and we had dinner and slept out in it. I can't wait for Memorial weekend to take it out. Also, I had some pleasant surprises. The 2010 has a Max Aire cover over the bathroom vent and a factory tank flushing system. It also has drip spouts on the gutters that I did not remember seeing on the 09 we looked at? Anyway, I am very pleased and excited!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your new 210. Great timing in this economy and beginning of the camping season, can't beat that!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

striddle said:


> Also, I had some pleasant surprises. The 2010 has a Max Aire cover over the bathroom vent and a factory tank flushing system.


CONGRATS ON THE NEW OUTBACK.

I wish the 2010 269rb had the factory installed flushing system. They did put the vent over the bathroom, that was easy. I guess I will install the "Flush King" sometime soon.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Awesome!!! What a wonderful unit, you're going to have some great times with that RV!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

striddle said:


> It also has drip spouts on the gutters that I did not remember seeing on the 09 we looked at?


Congrats on the new Outback!!!

What are these "drip spouts"? Are they the same as a gutter extension?


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Have Fun!!!

Walter


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I was very tempted to buy a 2010 210rs from Holman. It is a beautiful unit. I would have slept in it the first night too!!!


----------



## striddle (Mar 31, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It also has drip spouts on the gutters that I did not remember seeing on the 09 we looked at?


Congrats on the new Outback!!!

What are these "drip spouts"? Are they the same as a gutter extension?









[/quote]

YES!


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations! I'll be picking my 2010 210rs on this next Saturday the 16th. Any pictures?


----------



## striddle (Mar 31, 2009)

bhbdvm said:


> Congratulations! I'll be picking my 2010 210rs on this next Saturday the 16th. Any pictures?


http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1448_55471.jpg


----------



## striddle (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1448_37813.jpg


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

striddle said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1448_37813.jpg


That is a GREAT Pic!!


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new 210! You will love it.

I have been living in mine for a couple days a week for 2 months. It is a nice home away from home.


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

I can hardly wait till this Saturday to pick up my new 210rs at Holman's. I hope my experience was as good as yours.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

striddle said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1448_37813.jpg


Congrats and nice photo !!









P.S. Don't forget to lower the antenna before heading out, or the nearest underpass will do it for you









Ed


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations! You are going to love it. 
happy camping


----------



## striddle (Mar 31, 2009)

bhbdvm said:


> I can hardly wait till this Saturday to pick up my new 210rs at Holman's. I hope my experience was as good as yours.


Tell Jamie the Riddles say Hi!


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

That's one awesome looking unit! Enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## wharfrat (May 26, 2009)

We just took our new '09 210 on its maiden voyage Memorial Day weekend. Very pleased with the product. Only two glitches to note so far. Within the first hour, the radio fuse melted. Replaced the fuse and all is well.

Then we discovered that our black and grey tanks were reversed (labelled wrong). Black is actually left and grey is right, despite how Keystone had them labelled. Guess the Amish missed that small QA/QC check.







Good thing we only did number 1 for the first fill-up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wharf Rat said:


> Then we discovered that our black and grey tanks were reversed (labelled wrong). Black is actually left and grey is right, despite how Keystone had them labelled. Guess the Amish missed that small QA/QC check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thing I do when I get mine is to fill the black tank with water and not put a drop in the grey tank. I will then have no problem finding out which is which.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Funny, our 250RS had it's maiden voyage this weekend and our tank labels were reversed as well! Interesting, this was a problem about 5 years ago when we were looking at Outbacks, and it seems as though every now and again there's a run of label switching. Is Gilligan just sitting over at the Outback factory chuckling us off??

Glad you had a fun time, though!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Can we possibly get some inside shots..
I'm interested in the new King Bed configuration on the new unit , and also are the cabinets still two colors? solid white and wood grain?


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

WOW!! I love the look of the new Outbacks!!! Even if it does make mine look old







Congrats on your new Outback!











striddle said:


> Congratulations! I'll be picking my 2010 210rs on this next Saturday the 16th. Any pictures?


http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1448_55471.jpg
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scooter said:


> Can we possibly get some inside shots..
> I'm interested in the new King Bed configuration on the new unit , and also are the cabinets still two colors? solid white and wood grain?


You can see the two tone cabinets on my page. Remember to scroll through all 13 pictures.
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/index.htm


----------

